# OS/2 (eComStation)



## gpatrick (Mar 14, 2017)

I've been nostalgic lately and with all the vulnerabilities I decided to give eComStation a try http://www.ecomstation.com/ .  It is a variant of OS/2 that was developed by Serenity Systems and is now sold by XEU.  It works very well and surprisingly there is a fair amount of applications which have been ported over the years.  Of course, some are rather old, but others are recent.  hobbes OS/2 Archive at the University of New Mexico http://hobbes.nmsu.edu/ is a good starting point.

Also, IBM recently inked a deal with Arca Noae, LLC to release a new version of OS/2 which will be named ArcaOS 5.0, based on the last version of OS/2 Warp 4, but with support for new hardware and other features.  Those who started this were developers of eComStation and decided development of the next release of eCS wasn't occurring fast enough and may never happen.  https://www.arcanoae.com/blue-lion/

I've installed Plan 9 and FreeBSD on the OS/2 VirtualBox port and it works flawlessly.


----------

